
Russia to Begin Moon Colonization in 2030 – Report | Russia | RIA Novosti - mrfusion
http://en.ria.ru/russia/20140508/189666959/Russia-to-Begin-Moon-Colonization-in-2030--Report.html
======
mrfusion
Do they currently have a rocket that can get there? Is it crew rated?

